# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Argentina: etiquetas electrónicas para garantizar trazabilidad de la miel

## Polinizaciones

*El sistema desarrollado por INTA permite monitorear todo el proceso productivo de la miel, desde la colmena hasta el tambor de exportación, a fin de garantizar su calidad y procedencia.*Andrés Moltoni, investigador del Laboratorio de electrónica del Instituto de Ingeniería Rural (IIR), destacó la importancia del uso de códigos de barras como un instrumento sencillo que permite una rápida identificación del producto.La trazabilidad electrónica es una herramienta que permite cumplir con las expectativas de los consumidores al asegurar la calidad y seguridad del producto, desde el inicio hasta el final de la cadena de comercialización.Con la implementación de etiquetas electrónicas se puede registrar e identificar los lotes de miel para luego realizar un seguimiento desde los cuadros, alzas y colmenas, hasta los tambores de exportación.De este modo, ante cualquier inconveniente se puede detectar rápidamente su procedencia lo que aumenta la competitividad, el valor agregado y el posicionamiento de los productos en los mercados internacionales.El técnico del INTA expresó: De allí la importancia de desarrollar un sistema electrónico que pueda ser leído por radio frecuencia (sin necesidad de conexión a Internet), apto para ser utilizado a la intemperie y que, además, pueda ser reutilizable.Mediante un usuario y una contraseña se puede acceder a la información sobre los productores, sus apiarios, ubicación y características. Además, se detalla la cantidad de salas de extracción existentes, los tambores que fueron llenados y los cuadros que fueron destinados a cada tambor.A su vez, el sistema permite utilizar la herramienta de filtrado para buscar una sesión de extracción en un día y hora en particular, así como también el detalle de cada tambor y las extracciones en las que participó cada uno.Para lograr esta concentración de datos, la información de cada sala es trasmitida automáticamente vía celular (GPRS) al servidor, por lo que no es necesaria la conexión a Internet sino, simplemente, que se esté ubicado en una zona con cobertura de celular, indicó el técnico del INTA.  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias  Temas similares: EE.UU.: estudio comprueba que la mayoría de la miel vendida no contiene polen SEMINARIO INTERNACIONAL DE TRAZABILIDAD, Martes 22 de enero WESTIN HOTEL Venta de Balanzas Electronicas y mecanicas para el sector agroindustrial Artículo: Proveedores de alimentos con transgénicos tendrían 365 días para adecuar etiquetas de sus productos Balanzas Electrónicas

----------

